# My Dovi Pair



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

I thought I would post a picture of my fish, p's are illegal here.


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

your male looks like a monster








damn thats a lot of babies, what do you do with them?


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

They ate some of the babies, and I gave away a few, that picture is about a year old. He killed that female, now he lives alone. He is close to 20 inches long now. I need to get some new pictures.


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

Why did he kill her?


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Cichlids will do that on occasion, they had been together for 2 years. One day I come home and he had beat her to death. Maybe she pissed him off, no idea why.

He is too big to try and pair him up again, he kills anything you intorduce into the tank now. He still lives with the clown loaches he grew up, some of them are huge too, about 8 or 9 inches long and very thick.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

nice dovii pair. shame that he killer the female


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Part of having cichlids, the are going to be aggressive. Thanks though.

I have had this male for 3 years, no plans on getting rid of him. I want to see how big he will eventually get. He is in a 7 foot tank that is 30 inches wide, he has plenty of room to grow. He gets fresh shrimp and Hikari pellets for feed.

Not a glass banger, but he comes up to look at you when you approach the tank. He is very aware of what goes on outside his tank.

Here is a "bucket of babies" You might see, Dovi have large spawns, this is only a small portion of the babies I had at one time.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

NICE! Very beefy. Bet he has some huge canines. Ever been bitten by him?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

now THAT is a dovii!

These fish are truly the king of the cichlids in my book


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Is it me but you need to add something to the bottom of that tank... Is it still like that?


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Easier to keep it clean without substrate. In the fry pictures there is some deitrus on the bottom because I could not siphon the tank with all the babies swimming around. A 4 pound, or there abouts, dovi eats a tremendous amount and creates a lot of waste. It is easier to do the massive weekly water changes with the tank bare. I do it to maintain the fish's health.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

sadboy said:


> Is it me but you need to add something to the bottom of that tank... Is it still like that?


 The old golden rule is 1/2" deep sub or less. Seems its all but lost these days. Dovii are king of Cichlids & piranha killers too. Beautiful fish armac. Mines a aggressive mofo also.


----------



## greenmonkey51 (Aug 16, 2004)

BRUNER247 said:


> Is it me but you need to add something to the bottom of that tank... Is it still like that?


 The old golden rule is 1/2" deep sub or less. Seems its all but lost these days. Dovii are king of Cichlids & piranha killers too. Beautiful fish armac. Mines a aggressive mofo also.
[/quote]

Substrate serves a minimal biological role. Being able to remove waste quickly ultimately eliminates nitrates before ammonia even gets changed to nitrite. Dovii are tough, but I think peacock bass are on a whole nother level. Being able to straighten out stainless steel hooks is impressive.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

greenmonkey51 said:


> Is it me but you need to add something to the bottom of that tank... Is it still like that?


 The old golden rule is 1/2" deep sub or less. Seems its all but lost these days. Dovii are king of Cichlids & piranha killers too. Beautiful fish armac. Mines a aggressive mofo also.
[/quote]

Substrate serves a minimal biological role. Being able to remove waste quickly ultimately eliminates nitrates before ammonia even gets changed to nitrite. Dovii are tough, but I think peacock bass are on a whole nother level. Being able to straighten out stainless steel hooks is impressive.
[/quote]
If your sub is too deep it doesn't get clean like it should & water quality can suffer. P-bass don't have canine teeth. Dovii would destroy a bass.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Wow that is a great looking Dovi man, they are one of my favorite cichlids!


----------

